# Anybody have Cinesamples 'Piano in Blue'?



## Damon (Jun 2, 2013)

Just listened to the demos of this piano library and to me it sounds wonderful and totally realistic. Anybody use this library for Thomas Newman like stuff? Does it fit well in a mix with other orchestral libraries? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2013)

Have it, use it, and yes it will blend well with many other libraries.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2013)

It is my favourite piano, one of the top 5 sample libraries I have ever bought. I get instantly inspired when I sit down and play it. Highly recommended. =o


----------



## Damon (Jun 2, 2013)

I will have to buy then! Thanks


----------



## duanran007 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my all time favorite piano library!

P.s I have been lucky enough to practice and perform on different models of Steinway piano for several years and still, I totally love the sound of Piano in Blue.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 2, 2013)

What makes the Piano in Blue sound so natural is the sample attack which most sample developers cut out.

They cut it out, obviously, because recording the entire action of the piano depression precedes the actual note sounding--but that mechanical action sound is a sound nonetheless.

The downside, as you can imagine, is that the action feels sluggish or late--that's because the sample is cued when the note is completely depressed, that's how your keyboard controller is built.

To this point, they added a sample attack knob that lets you tighten up the reaction time during recording and then loosen it back up when you want to render.

It sounds the most natural of all the piano libraries I've used.

But I don't think it's the "best" sounding of all the piano libraries.

However, it's well worth the price.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 2, 2013)

which is then best? ps. i know its offtopic but i want learn how different people think sounds. learning other users taste which sounds funny.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 2, 2013)

So nobody minds the noise build-up when using the sustain pedal? I love PiB and really like it for Jazzy stuff, but for things that need a lot of sustain pedal, it is not usable to me.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the vintage tone, it's very warm, personally I had to work a lot on the velocity curves for my yamaha cp-33 to work with it. Also check out 8dios piano if you're after this kind of sound. I agree that it's not the first choice for solo classical pieces.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Mon 03 Jun said:


> JPQ... there is never "The Best" and there will never be "The Best"... not with samples, not with reverbs, not with eq plugins, not with loudspeakers, not even with girls.
> 
> Everything depends on the particular situation, needs, personal taste, etc.
> 
> Ontopic: In my opinion, Piano in Blue has a very personal, intimate tone with a quite defined attack. It has a very unique sound (as some others have too). I especially like the 3-mic position setup, which enables the user to place it within smaller rooms, without the need for external processing. It is certainly not the "bread & butter" piano (for me that would be something like the Ivory American D or QL Pianos), but if you find its sonic character useable, you will not regret a purchase.



I know is personal thing and this is reason why i ask.


----------



## IvanP (Jun 3, 2013)

It's the best sampled piano library I've ever used. 

To me, it has the best balance between real playing and finding soul in its sound and resonance. 

I haven't used it so much for a blurry, Thomas Newman sound, but I recall someone putting a video or a picture with settings that were pretty close to that sound. 

You can tell from the very 1st moment you play it that a LOT of care has gone into this beast. As a piano player myself, I can't thank the Mikes enough for this, so I'm quite biased 

Ivan


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 3, 2013)

+1

The first time I played it, I "forgot" I was playing a plastic keyboard controller. It has the right combination of sound and response for me.


----------



## EforEclectic (Jun 3, 2013)

Have it. Love it. Really playable, great sounding library. I got it first when I was planning to pick up 3-4 piano libraries including PiB, and I ended up liking it so much that I never got any more.


----------



## The Darris (Jun 3, 2013)

It has as many natural velocity layers as it can have to which adds to the sense of realism. It is a huge patch so it takes some time to load up and though they fixed some performance issues with the most recent update, it is still resource hungry, at least on my rig. (Windows, 16gb Ram, i7-2600K, Cubase 7/Kontakt 5). I usually get a few popped and stutters during playback and it is because the voicing on the instrument is very high, one note is, iirc, 12 voices which fills up quickly when playing stacked chords and holding sustain. Just a word of caution if you don't have a very powerful setup that can handle I voicing count/performance. 

Other than that as the cons (for me at least) it is an amazing sounding library. Recorded the way it was on Kind of Blue, it sits very well in a Jazz setting. With the mixing options, you should be able to blend it awesomely into an orchestral cue. As far as saying it is the best, I can't say that. I can say that this is the only library I own and I have not needed another one yet. However, I may recommend Spitfire's Orchestral Grand library as it is specifically designed for orchestral writings. It is not too expensive either and has a great sound but again, not really good for solo writing, though it can do it but it just lacks that certain intimate quality that PiB has. Good luck.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 3, 2013)

Good know this cpu heavy thing. i have only i5 2.5ghz (or its even little slower) and 8gigabytes ram with OS X 10.6.8.


----------



## joshua (Jun 3, 2013)

HDJK @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> So nobody minds the noise build-up when using the sustain pedal? I love PiB and really like it for Jazzy stuff, but for things that need a lot of sustain pedal, it is not usable to me.



Yes, I hate that. I have Piano in Blue and Alicia's Keys. Pretty often Piano in Blue is my first choice, but ended up using Alicia's because of that annoying issue.


----------



## The Darris (Jun 3, 2013)

joshua @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> HDJK @ Sun Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > So nobody minds the noise build-up when using the sustain pedal? I love PiB and really like it for Jazzy stuff, but for things that need a lot of sustain pedal, it is not usable to me.
> ...



You both have to understand that this was designed to be really close to a real piano. You need to actually shape phrasing with the sustain versus just having it held down for long periods of time, think of it like a wind player, they need to breath so you don't write lines that are 4+ measures of long flowing passages without breaths. You both may have played piano like I have since I was five but some who aren't piano players don't realize that you have to think of writing in that way, just food for thought when using this library.


----------



## 667 (Jun 3, 2013)

OP mentioned Thomas Newman-- Dream Audio Tools Dream Keys has this sound.

I love Piano in Blue. Also have 8Dio's piano which is a different but also very beautiful sound. SoundIron's Emotional Piano is kind of in between everything (I do not hvae, just based on demos) so may be of interest as well.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 3, 2013)

I own it and just love every bit of it. Probably my favorite CineSamples Instrument.

Marco


----------



## Theseus (Jun 3, 2013)

That's the only Cinesamples instrument I have (because it's the only one I really wanted and couldn't find anywhere else better... to my taste of course).

It's a fantastic piano. It has character and soul. The pre-delay noise when hitting the keys is essential.

At first, it was awful because the tape used to record it was hit way too high, causing saturation way past the tolerable threshold. But thanks to member re-peat, it got fixed (thanks again for that re-peat, if it weren't for your insistence, i probably wouldn't get fixed in the first place).

Since then, it's piano heaven. I find it extremely versatile, thanks to the mic options, tape and mono options. Of course it's at home with jazz. But I find it equally competent for classical pieces or cinematic ones.

My other "go to" are for a different perspective on sound :

- http://www.productionvoices.com/products/piano-samples/production-grand-2/, which features the same predelay sound that makes it so realistic to play. And it has a fantastic useable sound thanks to the 8 mic positions (!). Yes, it's big. But probably my favorite piano (though it's a Yamaha sampled. Had it been a Bechstein or even a Steinway, I wouldn't play anything else).

- http://www.vilabsaudio.com/, 3 fantastic pianos. Seems like the UVI engine allows some tricks under the hood and make those also very very nice to play.

- EWQL Piano : if you have a computer that can handle combining the 3 mic positions, it's greatly sounding.

And of course, it's important to get the best of any of those pianos to have a controller that send accurate velocities and midi data. A Kawaï VPC isn't a bad choice 

My wish : that Cinesamples work with Kawaï to get a curve "approved" for the Kawaï VPC. It would be fantastic, because those designed curves make a hell lot of a difference when playing the pianos.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 3, 2013)

HDJK @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> So nobody minds the noise build-up when using the sustain pedal? I love PiB and really like it for Jazzy stuff, but for things that need a lot of sustain pedal, it is not usable to me.



I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52zWZ6Myqns (submitted a support ticket and a demonstration) on this and the CineSamples guys said that they're planning on fixing it-though I imagine they're a bit overworked as it is as they didn't say when.

Still a great piano library.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 5, 2013)

The Darris @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> joshua @ Mon Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > HDJK @ Sun Jun 02 said:
> ...



I appreciate the answer, but I've been playing the piano for close to 3 decades and believe me, it does NOT behave like a real piano when it comes to a rising noise floor when the sustain pedal is pressed.



dannthr @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> HDJK @ Sun Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > So nobody minds the noise build-up when using the sustain pedal? I love PiB and really like it for Jazzy stuff, but for things that need a lot of sustain pedal, it is not usable to me.
> ...



Thanks, that's good to know. And I agree, it IS a great piano library, just not perfect (yet).

edit:

I just watched your video, (didn't realize it's a youtube link) and that's not the problem I have encountered (though I have never tried to max out the voices like this, I think). It's the noise floor that raises drastically and on the little speakers I listen to now (not in the studio) it sounds like you don't have this problem.

I do have the update installed but the noise problem is still there. Maybe I should re-download everything and give it another try.


----------



## joshua (Jun 5, 2013)

HDJK @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> I do have the update installed but the noise problem is still there. Maybe I should re-download everything and give it another try.



Please report back because I bought it only recently.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 5, 2013)

A lovely piano. I almost pulled the trigger and bought it even though I have several good pianos already.

The Sampletekk BlueGrand sounds similar to me and was on sale so cheap that I did buy it.

http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-041-FORMAT (http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.ph ... 041-FORMAT)


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 6, 2013)

This has been brought up before. But for playability, PianoTEQ is unbeatable. It may not have certain colors that people want for cinematic scores, but there is no noise, no latency, etc. When I need to play solo piano, PianoTEQ is the only choice for me.

PIB is a good compromise between a good sounding piano, and a cinematic piano. It helps that it's a Kontakt lib (that is if you want a Kontakt piano).

IMO, PIB is much better than Alicia's Keys (Yamaha), Emotional Piano (Kawai), 1928 (dead string Steinway - not that bad though), but not as clear and quick as PianoTEQ.

I'm starting to think about VSL's Vienna Imperial. Not bad.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to disagree with Pianoteq. I've never really liked the sound of it and the high dynamics just never really felt punchy enough for me. I haven't looked at another sample library since buying QL Pianos. The roar of the Bechstein's low notes is pretty unmatched. Piano in Blue has a fantastic sound IMO, so if I were to feel the need to invest in a new library I'd probably check it out.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 7, 2013)

HDJK @ Wed Jun 05 said:


> The Darris @ Mon Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > joshua @ Mon Jun 03 said:
> ...



Are you sure you're not in tape mode? I imagine with tape you'd be looking at a pretty shallow noise floor.


----------



## Damon (Jun 7, 2013)

I love this piano! Works very nicely for soft underscore cues as well. For the price, you definitely can't go wrong. Very satisfied!


----------



## HDJK (Jun 10, 2013)

dannthr @ Fri Jun 07 said:


> ...
> Are you sure you're not in tape mode? I imagine with tape you'd be looking at a pretty shallow noise floor.



Yes, that was my first thought also, but definitely not in tape mode. Anyway, I contacted Cinesamples for new donwload links and they sent me new links with an explanation as to why there is more noise in PiB. Plus, they suggested I try to use the close mics only. I never even thought about this TBH, but since I have VSS and different Verbs, I could do with the close mics only. I will give this a try as soon as my days look a litle less crazy than right now :shock: 

And thumbs up for this kind of support by Cinesamples!


----------



## Pianistikboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, here is a demo I've recently made with Piano in Blue : 'Le Piano Suspendu' (Full version feat. Piano In Blue)
I really love the sound of this vst ! 
I hope that you will like this second piano solo work.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Pianistikboy @ Fri 03 Jan said:


> Hello, here is a demo I've recently made with Piano in Blue : 'Le Piano Suspendu' (Full version feat. Piano In Blue)
> I really love the sound of this vst !
> I hope that you will like this second piano solo work.



Loved the piece Anthony. Really nice work. Serves as a great demo for PiB too might I add!
Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so much Jdiggity1 for your feedback. I greatly appreciate. :wink:


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is an other piece entitled 'Berceuse' I've composed last august with Piano in Blue. 
Tell me what you think of the rendering :


----------



## rJames (Sep 21, 2015)

joshua said:


> Yes, I hate that. I have Piano in Blue and Alicia's Keys. Pretty often Piano in Blue is my first choice, but ended up using Alicia's because of that annoying issue.


I abandoned it on a project because of the noise. But in all fairness, I wanted a really compressed sound and the noises became too loud.

I finally ended up with 8dio 1990 studio grand. It has lots of character too. And it held together with the compression.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Sep 22, 2015)

Didn't they fix the Sustain Pedal Bug in V2.2 ?


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 22, 2015)

You said you wanted to see if it could do the Thomas Newman sound so I did a quick version of the American Beauty Theme. 

Piano in Blue out of the box. Only a light EQ curve to try to match the original version and a Valhalla verb for some glue on the whole track.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 22, 2015)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> Didn't they fix the Sustain Pedal Bug in V2.2 ?


No.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 22, 2015)

Boy, I wish I could find the PIB sweet spot both sonically and on the keyboard, but I must admit frustration. I usually end up going Spitfire Felt.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 22, 2015)

Still my everyday favourite after all this time.


----------



## Vin (Sep 22, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Still my everyday favourite after all this time.



+1, PiB and The Giant cover 99% of my piano needs.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 30, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> You said you wanted to see if it could do the Thomas Newman sound so I did a quick version of the American Beauty Theme.
> 
> Piano in Blue out of the box. Only a light EQ curve to try to match the original version and a Valhalla verb for some glue on the whole track.



I loved the sound you produced. I have piano in blue. Can you tell me if you just used the close mics, did you mess with pedal volume, or also use the reverb built into Piano in Blue with Valhalla? Basically, I'm asking what you exactly did, lol.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 30, 2015)

> I loved the sound you produced. I have piano in blue. Can you tell me if you just used the close mics, did you mess with pedal volume, or also use the reverb built into Piano in Blue with Valhalla? Basically, I'm asking what you exactly did, lol.



Cheers! Its mostly 100% close mics with about 70-80% Surround mics. I don't think I changed the pedal volume, maybe I turned it down a bit cos I usually do that with PiB. I adjusted the velocity curve so that mostly only softer layers were being accessed and yes, I used the onboard reverb (I think the Berliner Hall preset) and turned it up quite a bit, about 70% wet.

I added EQ with a boost in the Low Mids and a cut in the High Mids. 

Valhalla was the Large RHall preset. -13.8db on my send.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 30, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Cheers! Its mostly 100% close mics with about 70-80% Surround mics. I don't think I changed the pedal volume, maybe I turned it down a bit cos I usually do that with PiB. I adjusted the velocity curve so that mostly only softer layers were being accessed and yes, I used the onboard reverb (I think the Berliner Hall preset) and turned it up quite a bit, about 70% wet.
> 
> I added EQ with a boost in the Low Mids and a cut in the High Mids.
> 
> Valhalla was the Large RHall preset. -13.8db on my send.


If you believe in God, "God bless you and thank you!" If not, "Thank you!"


----------



## maxime77 (Sep 30, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Cheers! Its mostly 100% close mics with about 70-80% Surround mics. I don't think I changed the pedal volume, maybe I turned it down a bit cos I usually do that with PiB. I adjusted the velocity curve so that mostly only softer layers were being accessed and yes, I used the onboard reverb (I think the Berliner Hall preset) and turned it up quite a bit, about 70% wet.
> 
> I added EQ with a boost in the Low Mids and a cut in the High Mids.
> 
> Valhalla was the Large RHall preset. -13.8db on my send.


Fantastic sound, I never managed to get that kind of sound with the Piano in Blue, thank you for your tips, it's very helpful!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 30, 2015)

I have had for quite some time and use it for a certain type of piano track. It's good.


----------



## Bulb (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a few piano libraries and have tried a few that I don't own as well, and few have blown me away right off of the bat as much as Piano In Blue.

First off, it's incredibly warm and satisfying to play out of the box. It's a darker and fuller sound, especially in the low mid/low end, which might not make it the most suitable for cutting through an orchestral mix. However if it's solo or more traditional piano based music, I feel like there are few things that sound better. 

Second it's actually pretty easy on the resources, especially compared to the 8dio 1928 Steinway (my other big piano library). Honestly ever since I got PiB I haven't really touched the 8dio one, just comparing the low notes between the two, PiB has some real "weight" to it.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 2, 2015)

Bulb said:


> I have a few piano libraries and have tried a few that I don't own as well, and few have blown me away right off of the bat as much as Piano In Blue.
> 
> First off, it's incredibly warm and satisfying to play out of the box. It's a darker and fuller sound, especially in the low mid/low end, which might not make it the most suitable for cutting through an orchestral mix. However if it's solo or more traditional piano based music, I feel like there are few things that sound better.
> 
> Second it's actually pretty easy on the resources, especially compared to the 8dio 1928 Steinway (my other big piano library). Honestly ever since I got PiB I haven't really touched the 8dio one, just comparing the low notes between the two, PiB has some real "weight" to it.


Love it for its history ...


----------



## Guffy (Oct 4, 2015)

PiB and Soundiron's Emotional Piano are probably my two favourites.
I haven't bought a new piano library in ages though, so i can't compare to the newer ones.


----------



## maxime77 (Oct 5, 2015)

I like a lot the sound of the imperfect samples pianos, especially that one: http://www.imperfectsamples.com/website/samples/whitebabygrand/index.php


----------



## Shubus (Oct 9, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Cheers! Its mostly 100% close mics with about 70-80% Surround mics. I don't think I changed the pedal volume, maybe I turned it down a bit cos I usually do that with PiB. I adjusted the velocity curve so that mostly only softer layers were being accessed and yes, I used the onboard reverb (I think the Berliner Hall preset) and turned it up quite a bit, about 70% wet.
> 
> I added EQ with a boost in the Low Mids and a cut in the High Mids.
> 
> Valhalla was the Large RHall preset. -13.8db on my send.


This is a totally awesome post! The compositional aspects are simple enough, but the actual production explanation is fantastic--demos such as this are great learning tools.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 18, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> You said you wanted to see if it could do the Thomas Newman sound so I did a quick version of the American Beauty Theme.
> 
> Piano in Blue out of the box. Only a light EQ curve to try to match the original version and a Valhalla verb for some glue on the whole track.




Very nicely done... which Valhalla reverb are you using, Vintage or Room?


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 18, 2016)

creativeforge said:


> Very nicely done... which Valhalla reverb are you using, Vintage or Room?



cheers, it's vintage.


----------



## josefsnabb (May 15, 2016)

From the demos and youtube reviews this really do sounds great. But a stupid question, from what I can read this is only available as Kontakt and no Standalone AU/VST? Which means that If I do not have NI Kontakt I would need to pull out 399€ for that license, before purchasing this?


----------



## Fleer (May 15, 2016)

Sadly, yes, but you can get Kontakt for half of that price when "upgrading" from the free Drummic'a: http://de-de.sennheiser.com/drummica


----------



## maxime77 (May 15, 2016)

Some of the CineSamples libraries have recently been adapted in order to work with the Free Kontakt Player. You might want to contact their support to see if they plan to do the same for Piano in Blue.


----------



## josefsnabb (May 15, 2016)

Thank you very much for advise guys, very appreciated!


----------



## jononotbono (May 15, 2016)

I wanted a Piano VI that has character so I bought the Piano in Blue. I love it. Sounds great. Not brilliant for everything but when it is, it's incredible. It's also a joy to play so for the money it's a steal!


----------



## ScarletJerry (May 15, 2016)

I love Piano in Blue. It has a rich set of low octaves and the vintage mics allow for a warm sound. The adjustable pedal volume and subtle key mechanics add to the realism and playability, and you can easily tweak the EQ and adjust the volume of the three mics. The historical connection to the greatest jazz album of all time is also a bonus.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 17, 2016)

Just a note on Kontakt, you might get the upgrade price cheaper if you wait a month or so and they do the usual summer upgrade sale.


----------



## josefsnabb (May 17, 2016)

bigcat1969 said:


> Just a note on Kontakt, you might get the upgrade price cheaper if you wait a month or so and they do the usual summer upgrade sale.


Great tip! Thanks mate.


----------



## Leeward (May 18, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Cheers! Its mostly 100% close mics with about 70-80% Surround mics. I don't think I changed the pedal volume, maybe I turned it down a bit cos I usually do that with PiB. I adjusted the velocity curve so that mostly only softer layers were being accessed and yes, I used the onboard reverb (I think the Berliner Hall preset) and turned it up quite a bit, about 70% wet.
> 
> I added EQ with a boost in the Low Mids and a cut in the High Mids.
> 
> Valhalla was the Large RHall preset. -13.8db on my send.



Thanks for the specs! I'm very close to achieving that sound - could you just be a bit more specific on your EQing? I'm still sort of a beginner on this stuff...


----------



## Hat_Tricky (May 18, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> You said you wanted to see if it could do the Thomas Newman sound so I did a quick version of the American Beauty Theme.
> 
> Piano in Blue out of the box. Only a light EQ curve to try to match the original version and a Valhalla verb for some glue on the whole track.




Great job recreating it! What string library and pad are you using, if i may ask - and what EQ/reverb did you have over the strings and pad?


----------



## prodigalson (May 19, 2016)

Leeward said:


> Thanks for the specs! I'm very close to achieving that sound - could you just be a bit more specific on your EQing? I'm still sort of a beginner on this stuff...



sure. A 6db boost at 150Hz with a wide Q and a 1db cut at 3Khz with a wide Q.


----------



## prodigalson (May 19, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Great job recreating it! What string library and pad are you using, if i may ask - and what EQ/reverb did you have over the strings and pad?



Strings are SF Mural - the 'super sul tasto' patch in Vol. 3
The pad is the 'pebble choir' patch in SF's Leo Abrams Enigma library. 

No EQ or special reverbs on either, just a single instance of ValhallaVintageVerb as a glue over the whole track.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (May 19, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Strings are SF Mural - the 'super sul tasto' patch in Vol. 3
> The pad is the 'pebble choir' patch in SF's Leo Abrams Enigma library.
> 
> No EQ or special reverbs on either, just a single instance of ValhallaVintageVerb as a glue over the whole track.



Thanks!

the strings sound so good. Now i must throw Mural into my "strings library to get" pile. Only own Albion ONE and 8dio Majestica for strings ATM. I thought Mural was too expensive but it sounds so good...


----------



## prodigalson (May 19, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Thanks!
> 
> the strings sound so good. Now i must throw Mural into my "strings library to get" pile. Only own Albion ONE and 8dio Majestica for strings ATM. I thought Mural was too expensive but it sounds so good...



Agreed. Mural is expensive but IMO the sound of strings in that hall is just amazing, especially on the more esoteric and subtle articulations.


----------



## Leeward (May 19, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> sure. A 6db boost at 150Hz with a wide Q and a 1db cut at 3Khz with a wide Q.



Cheers for that.


----------

